# Change Password Failed error -50



## Gandalf01 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

For some reason, none of my Intel Mac users (OSX 10.4.8 and 10.4.9) canb change their domain password at the fileserver login window.
They enter the old password and new password filelds but when they submit the change they get an error box pop up saying Chnage Password Failed -50
All our PowerPC OSX users can change their network passwords themselves which I presume is handled by the MSUAM module.
OSX on the Intel Macs also has some form of UAM as you see it in the options window at the server log in window.

All our users use domain credentials to log onto the fileservers. It is all authenticated by the Active Directory Domain server.

Any ideas on why Intel Mac users cannot change their network passwords but PowerPC Mac users can ?

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't think of a good reason why this would happen. However, I'm pretty sure that there is a software update out, which would bring the OS to 10.4.10 (this is by memory, I'm almost 100% sure I saw this update the other day).

I haven't had the same problem that you had, but here's a scenario we encountered:
We have a few apple computer users that have Active directory domain accounts. They have intel based Power Macs, and run Tiger. Before the 10.4.10 update, they were never notified of when their domain password would expire... they would pretty much have to A)know when it would expire) and B) change the password before expiring. However, now that the 10.4.10 update has been installed, they actually receive notification that their password will expire in X days.

So even though THIS isn't your problem... perhaps the update could fix other issues, such as the one you are having. I suggest you:

A) see if I am actually correct about this update existing
and 
B) if this update does exist, install it if possible.


I like A and B stuff.

Good luck! 

Nic


----------



## Gandalf01 (Jun 15, 2007)

NitroNic said:


> I can't think of a good reason why this would happen. However, I'm pretty sure that there is a software update out, which would bring the OS to 10.4.10 (this is by memory, I'm almost 100% sure I saw this update the other day).
> 
> I haven't had the same problem that you had, but here's a scenario we encountered:
> We have a few apple computer users that have Active directory domain accounts. They have intel based Power Macs, and run Tiger. Before the 10.4.10 update, they were never notified of when their domain password would expire... they would pretty much have to A)know when it would expire) and B) change the password before expiring. However, now that the 10.4.10 update has been installed, they actually receive notification that their password will expire in X days.
> ...


Hi Nic,
Thanks for your quick reply.
Can I ask, do the Macs users that you mention, log onto their Macs using domain credentials or do they logon using a local account ?
Thanks again.


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes, you can ask.

They log in using domain credentials.


----------



## Gandalf01 (Jun 15, 2007)

NitroNic said:


> Yes, you can ask.
> 
> They log in using domain credentials.


H Nic,
O.k. I have seen that 10.4.10 notifies you that your domain password has X amount of days before it expires but does the user get the option to change it themselves before it expires or when it does actually expire ? Or do they still have to rely on a domain admin to change it for them ?


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

As long as the user is logged in with their domain credentials, I'm pretty sure they can do the following to change their password (This may not be 100% accurate, it's going by memory and I don't use Mac OS X on anywhere near a dailybasis):

1) Log in with domain credientals
2) Launch System Preferences (Lightswitch icon in dock, or click the apple menu > System Preferences)
3) Click Accounts
4) The user should be sure to select their name in the left pane
5) Type in their new password and verify the new password (This may by on a different "tab" within that window... not for sure. Also I beleive another window will appear asking for the old password).

See if that's half-way accurate. I'm pretty sure it'll work.
Nic


----------

